
Pinterest replaced 10k lines of Java with 1k lines of Elixir - bandris
http://venturebeat.com/2015/12/18/pinterest-elixir/
======
bandris
Using half as many servers as before. More info on the blog:

[https://engineering.pinterest.com/blog/introducing-new-
open-...](https://engineering.pinterest.com/blog/introducing-new-open-source-
tools-elixir-community)

